# Local Roster Silveroak Coffee...



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Running low on beans and fancy sampling something from a local roaster. Any one had any experience with their beans?

http://www.silveroakcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Never heard of them, but they have some nice coffee and good detailed information on it and the roast profile.

If they were local to me I'd certainly give them a go.

Let us know if you try!


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool. Gonna ring them tomorrow and see if I can collect. Will be just round the corner.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I can recommend Bruce at Silveroak coffee. Although he is fairly new to roasting he has done his homework and is roasting to a very high standard.

You can find him at a number of local markets too. Definitely call before popping around.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah. Will give him a call in the morning and see what I can sort.

Really looking forward to tasting something new.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Picking up my beans tomorrow. Seems like a top chap.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Never heard of them, but they have some nice coffee and good detailed information on it and the roast profile.
> 
> If they were local to me I'd certainly give them a go.
> 
> Let us know if you try!


Bloody lovely! Like day and night compared to the HD Italian blend. Think Bruce hit the nail on the head with this:

Light-medium Very smooth, light milk chocolate then dark chocolate and cherry finish. Imagine the centre of a Milky Way with a hint of Black Forest Gateaux


----------

